# Seeking advice on job search



## tagalla1961@zoominternet.net (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently received my certificate in Medical Coding ICD, CPT and Medical Terminology. The problem is I cannot find a job in this field because I have no experience. I recently went to an employment agency and she was not at all optomistic about my career in this field. I love coding and I really want to do this for a living, any advice. Should I continue looking or just move on?
   Discouraged in Ohio


----------



## sjtener (Jan 10, 2011)

*Volenteer at local hospital*

Volenteer at local hospital


----------



## ahatch (Jan 11, 2011)

*AAPC Staff*

AAPC does have several ways to assist our Members in getting coding experience.  We have Project Xtern and the Virtual Apprentice available to our Members once they have passed their exam.  Check our website for the details at aapc.com.


----------



## clmoore1331 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Discouraged in Oregon*

I believe the problem in the US is that more jobs than not require specific post-high school education.  In this case, each student should make sure that the field they choose has a high demand for employees and that the school they attend provides  a program of actual work in the field.  For instance, where I work, in X-Ray, almost every student technician who works in the department is offered a job that begins as soon as they graduate.  With the coding/billing course I took, there was no "on-the-job" training.  I passed my certification test in July and have had only one coding-related interview, after which I was not hired.  

My experience is that the AAPC does not provide much in the way of support for job seekers, and, since I have gone through the course and invested over $2000 for education, membership, and testing, I have come to the conclusion that AAPC just wants our money.   I noticed on their web-site that they also have a button to push if you are testing for certification in India, so that should tell us all that these jobs we are not getting hired for are, or probably will, be out-sourced.  It's the new American way of life.

I, too, have a BA from a state university, years of experience working in the medical field, one year of upper division A&P.  But, unless I have 3 years of experience coding, nobody will even consider hiring me.  At this point, I would recommend lying on a resume since being honest isn't getting us anywhere.

Don't blame yourself for the situation.  The system is designed to beat you down.


----------

